# AlgaeFix. Anyone use it? Does it kill moss?



## nyxkitten (Jul 24, 2012)

So I was wondering if anyone uses it. Does it kill moss? I have some pretty christmas moss that finally grew and not it is covered in hair algae. I wanted to use H2O2 but supposedly it might kill my moss. Soooooo Does AlgaeFix killed anyone's moss?


Clump of hair algae? I dunno. I just pulled a clumped out of my moss. SO weird because the rest is entangled in the moss.


----------



## TropicalCorys (Dec 25, 2012)

I used algaefix about 8 months ago. I have lots of plants and the only thing it killed was the black beard algae, all 7 of my $.25 ghost shrimp, and lots of snails. Do spot treatment. Turn filter off and spot treat algae and then run filter back on after 5 mins. DO NOT OVERDOSE if you have fish. Some if not most of your fish will act odd. i had my zebra danios sitting on the sand for 15 mins. Its the fish are high/brain dead for a few mins but after 2 hours things should be ok. The less you use the faster the effects will wear off. But after 2 weeks I had no more algae. Now my planted tank looks like a jungle and I haven't used algaefix in over 6 months and still no algae :smile:


----------



## TropicalCorys (Dec 25, 2012)

oh and as far as the moss i had black beard all over my java moss and all it did was turned the bba pink and left the java moss unharmed


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

Algaefix get rid of the hair algae on my moss wall. 
Follow instruction carefully.


----------

